# Lonely in Huntsville



## evermorebg (Jan 12, 2008)

*looking for a male*

I have 2 females and one male one of my females is very lonely. I am in the Shoals Area. I would be interested in taking this guy. I have them housed indoors until we can finish a loft outdoors this spring.

Thank you


----------



## evermorebg (Jan 12, 2008)

*looking for a male companion for my 3*

I live in North Alabama and am looking to adopt a male companion for one of my females who seems to be getting lonely. if anyone can assist me is my search i would greatly appreciate it. They are housed in my home and we are building a flight pen for them to spend time in this spring. We bought 2 and the guy gave me a female that needed some extra TLC. She is doing much better and is now looking for a companion. All 3 of the ones I have are Frizzle backs, but would not care what kind as long as it will be a good companion for her. I would be willing to pay for shipping. 

Thanks

brandi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brandi,

Our member, re92346mos, breeds Frillbacks for show. I know she had some she needed to place a couple of months ago. You might try e-mailing her to see if she has a male you could adopt.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi There One Of our members Reti She In FL is Picking up Some Birds From The WildLife Place There. I'll Go get The Link For You And Post It Here To The Post About The Birds.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok This Is reti's Post http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24558 
Welcome To PT And Your Frillbacks are very Pretty.


----------



## evermorebg (Jan 12, 2008)

*thanks*

thank you for the resources and help. it is greatly appreciated!!!

Brandi


----------

